# failblog



## militarymonark (Mar 23, 2010)

here ya go take your kids to school in this


----------



## partsguy (Mar 23, 2010)

HAHAHAHA!

Move over, there is one inch in that corner!
HEY! Stop all the moving around, you'll tip the school bus over!


----------



## HIGGINSFOREVER (Mar 24, 2010)

Allright who farted.


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Mar 26, 2010)

I've seen that on RRB. That's a bicycle restoration tip how? -Adam


----------

